# Wieviel ist dieses legendäre Item Wert?



## Diaboltz (7. Juni 2012)

Hi, habe hier einen netten drop für Dämonenjäger 

Die Werte sind sehr gut und mir wurde auch schon gesagt das ich dafür 20 Millionen bekommen könnte.

[attachment=12707:item.jpg]

Aber was denkt ihr, wieviel könnte ich realistisch dafür bekommen?


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Juni 2012)

Nur weil es legendär ist, hat das noch gar nichts zu bedeuten. Da sind schon mal zwei Stats mit dem der Dämonenjäger gar nichts anfangen kann. Da gibt gelbe Items um L 50 die schon besser sind, insbesondere dann wenn sie noch einen Sockelplatz haben. Vielleicht wirst es für 200.000 los. 20Mio. sind lächerlich.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (7. Juni 2012)

stells übertrieben hoch rein und hoff auf jemanden der es kauft ^^ nach ablauf siehst dich kurz um wieviel vergleichbare köcher auf lvl 60 kosten und gehst immer noch ein bisschen über deren preis man weiß ja nie ^^ wenn das 3-4 mal nichts wurde pass dich an die preise an und schau was noch rausspringt ^^


dagonzo ist dann der erste ders für 200 000 kauft xD


----------



## Diaboltz (7. Juni 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Vielleicht wirst es für 200.000 los. 20Mio. sind lächerlich.



Spielst du überhaupt Diablo ? Dann würdest du wissen das für 200.000 fast garnichts gutes bekommst ^^


----------



## floppydrive (7. Juni 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nur weil es legendär ist, hat das noch gar nichts zu bedeuten. Da sind schon mal zwei Stats mit dem der Dämonenjäger gar nichts anfangen kann. Da gibt gelbe Items um L 50 die schon besser sind, insbesondere dann wenn sie noch einen Sockelplatz haben. Vielleicht wirst es für 200.000 los. 20Mio. sind lächerlich.





Das wird schon für etwas mehr rausgehen als ob es nur 200k wert wäre


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Juni 2012)

Diaboltz schrieb:


> Spielst du überhaupt Diablo ? Dann würdest du wissen das für 200.000 fast garnichts gutes bekommst ^^


Darum geht es ja nicht, ob man dafür was gutes bekommt oder nicht. Mein Dämonenjäger ist jetzt auf 54 und trägt zwei Einhandarmbrüste die ähnliche Werte haben, dazu noch mit Sockel und ohne Stärke und Int.


----------



## floppydrive (7. Juni 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Darum geht es ja nicht, ob man dafür was gutes bekommt oder nicht. Mein Dämonenjäger ist jetzt auf 54 und trägt zwei Einhandarmbrüste die ähnliche Werte haben, dazu noch mit Sockel und ohne Stärke und Int.





Und wahrscheinlich auch ohne IAS, weiterhin wird die Werterhöhung mit Bow+Quiver sehr gut was gebe.


----------



## Yiraja (7. Juni 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nur weil es legendär ist, hat das noch gar nichts zu bedeuten. Da sind schon mal zwei Stats mit dem der Dämonenjäger gar nichts anfangen kann. Da gibt gelbe Items um L 50 die schon besser sind, insbesondere dann wenn sie noch einen Sockelplatz haben. Vielleicht wirst es für 200.000 los. 20Mio. sind lächerlich.



kann da nur zustimmen gibt gelbe köcher die eindeutig brauchbarere stats fürn dh haben als das ding, halte 20 mio für total aus der luft gegriffen aber probieren kannste es ja trotzdem mal  btw glückwunsch zum fund.


----------



## flaminator45 (7. Juni 2012)

Warte den 13. ab uns stells ins Echtgeld AH vll is ja wer dumm genug dir dafür echtes Geld zu geben^^


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juni 2012)

flaminator45 schrieb:


> Warte den 13. ab uns stells ins Echtgeld AH vll is ja wer dumm genug dir dafür echtes Geld zu geben^^


Nachdem letztens ein legendärer Schild bei ebay für 450 € verkauft wurde... mit Sicherheit. Die Frage die sich mir eher stellt: selbst wenn der Köcher 20 Mille wert ist und er ihn dafür reinstellt, gibt es wirklich Leute die das für den Preis kaufen?


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Juni 2012)

Ich frag mich eher, warum wir über ein Allerweltsitem diskutieren, dass etwa 40 Seiten im AH vorhanden ist...
Schau selber im AH nach, was die Leute für das Teil verlangen mit ungefähr deinen Werten.

Das Teil geht ab 200.000 im AH los.
Mit deinen Stats sind die Teile für knapp 10 Mio drin, wobei dann die Frage ist ob Leute das kaufen.
Stells halt für 20 Mio rein, dann für 18, dann für 15 dann für 12 und soweit, bis es jemand kauft.


----------



## Diaboltz (7. Juni 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich frag mich eher, warum wir über ein Allerweltsitem diskutieren, dass etwa 40 Seiten im AH vorhanden ist...
> Schau selber im AH nach, was die Leute für das Teil verlangen mit ungefähr deinen Werten.
> 
> Das Teil geht ab 200.000 im AH los.
> ...



Ach erzähl doch nicht, das einzige vergleichbare im AH kostet 20 Millionen.
Und da habe ich noch bessere Werte!

[attachment=12709:ah.jpg]


----------



## Bitialis (7. Juni 2012)

Siehst aber auch das es noch 5std läuft also wurde es schknmal über einen Tag von keinen Spieler für 20mio verkauft.
Außerdem ein Item das eh gedropt ist, ist alles ein Gewinn. Ich bezweifle aber das du es für 20Mio. Wegbekommst, ja sogar an 10Mio. Zweifle ich stark.

Good Luck, aber mecker nicht wenns keiner haben will zu überzogenen Preisen.


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juni 2012)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Siehst aber auch das es noch 5std läuft also wurde es schknmal über einen Tag von keinen Spieler für 20mio verkauft.


Es ist gut zu sehen, dass da keiner bei diesem Wahnsinn mitmacht. Wertvolle Dinge sollen ihren Preis haben, keine Frage. Aber es lässt sich alles übertreiben.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Juni 2012)

Ist es eigentlich Zufall, dass ein Item mit EXAKT den gleichen Werten schon seit gestern im AH angeboten wird, oder sollte das ansich ein Werbethread für dich sein.

Dex 137 + Sockel also 187 mit nem sehr guten Stein (damit ist dein Teil 20 Punkte drunter)
81 Vita, damit ist dein Teil 2 Vita drunter
17% Attackspeed

Kosten 7 Millionen und Gebot kriegt man für 3 Millionen.
Hassreg ist minimal weniger (keine Ahnung was das wert ist).
Ist 10% auf Elepfeil (wie wird das gerechnet) 13-17 Millionen wert, eher mehr wenn man bedenkt, dass dein Teil weniger Dex hat.

Dazu kommt noch, dass Blizz die legendären Items überarbeiten und verbessern will.
Das heißt dann aber auch, dass die alten Teile sich nicht verändern.
Erhöhte Angriffsgeschwindigkeit wird generft.

Somit werden sich die Leute 5 mal überlegen, bevor sie ein Item für Millionen kaufen, was in 1-2 Wochen weniger wert ist.


----------



## Diaboltz (7. Juni 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich Zufall, dass ein Item mit EXAKT den gleichen Werten schon seit gestern im AH angeboten wird, oder sollte das ansich ein Werbethread für dich sein.



Habe schon garkeine Lust mehr deine Beiträge weiter zu lesen, erst erzählst du es würde dieses Item mit vergleichbaren Werten für 10 Millionen gäbe, was nicht so ist. Jetzt sagst du das Item was ich gepostet habe hat genau die selben Werte. Bevor du schreibst, bitte informiere dich genauer.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Juni 2012)

Das Item, was du im Startpost gepostet hast, steht im AH für 20 Mio und läuft in einer Stunde aus.

Außerdem habe ich zur Diskussion gestellt ob -20 Dex und +10% Schaden auf Elepfeil 13-17 Millionen Aufpreis wert sind.

Davon abgesehen sehe ich persönlich keine Unterschiede zwischen dem Item in deinem Startpost und dem Item was du um 10:20 gepostet hast, wo die Auktion noch 5 Stunden lief.

Falls du es für 20 Millionen weg bekommst sei dir gratuliert


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juni 2012)

Stell das Ding doch einfach rein, Du wirst ja sehen wieviel es einbringt. Zudem sollte es bitte nicht zur Gewohnheit werden, für jedes einzelne Legendary einen Thread zu öffnen und den Preis zu erfragen. Ich hab gestern auch eines gefunden, ein 2H-Schwert namens "Der Zweihänder" (wahnsinnig kreativ), Stufenanforderung ist 25. Die Bandbreite an Legendaries ist also hoch und wenn jeder nach einem möglichen Preis fragt liest man bald nix anderes mehr.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Juni 2012)

Genau, wir können ja nen Sticky vorschlagen xD


*Ich hab da ein neues!*

Zum Preis erfragen oder einfach nur zum protzen


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2012)

Ich würd dir nichtmal 200k dafür geben


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Genau, wir können ja nen Sticky vorschlagen xD
> 
> 
> *Ich hab da ein neues!*
> ...


Die Idee hatte ich auch gerade. Ein spezieller Marktplatz-Thread, in dem man seine Items posten, Preise erfragen und Kontakte für Ingame-Handel knüpfen kann. Klingt gar nicht übel.


----------



## Fedaykin (7. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Die Idee hatte ich auch gerade. Ein spezieller Marktplatz-Thread, in dem man seine Items posten, Preise erfragen und Kontakte für Ingame-Handel knüpfen kann. Klingt gar nicht übel.



Dir ist schon bewusst, dass ein derartiger Thread zu einer reinen Itemposerei verkommt, oder?


----------



## ego1899 (7. Juni 2012)

Wär mir lieber als wenn jede Hanswurst in Zukunft so Threads erstellt wie diesen hier... 
Aber ich glaube Leute die so drauf sind würden generell eher ins offizielle Forum gehen 

Aber ehrlich gesagt is es mir eigentlich wirklich total s******egal


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Juni 2012)

Diaboltz schrieb:


> Ach erzähl doch nicht, das einzige vergleichbare im AH kostet 20 Millionen.
> Und da habe ich noch bessere Werte!
> 
> [attachment=12709:ah.jpg]


Trotzdem sind die Werte sehr bescheiden! Nicht umsonst hat Blizzard gesagt, dass sie bei den legendären Items nachbessern wollen, weil die Stats teilweise einfach zu schlecht sind im Vergleich zu seltenen Gegenständen.
Man muss die Kirche auch mal im Dorf lassen. Nur weil jemand einen Golf zum Preis eines Ferrari ins AH stellt, muss man nicht selber solche Mondpreise angeben. Das kauft doch eh keiner für den Preis.


----------



## orkman (7. Juni 2012)

Diaboltz schrieb:


> Ach erzähl doch nicht, das einzige vergleichbare im AH kostet 20 Millionen.
> Und da habe ich noch bessere Werte!
> 
> [attachment=12709:ah.jpg]




 witzig finde ich dass du die meinung andere erwartest und dann boese bist wenn sie dir nicht das sagen was du hoeren willst .... wenn es sein muss kann ich dir sagen dass du es locker fuer 500 mille ins ah setzen kannst ... bloss keiner wird es kaufen


----------

